
Show HN: CrowdArt - Arthanari
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1JwkDRjNOiiM2VuB17lUQDimISjmGkZYs0XKwv4SBFq0/edit?usp=sharing
======
Arthanari
Hi Guys,

Need few inputs on how to get more people to engage on this art project.

Any art related sites which might bring more viewers? Any other ideas to
increase engagement?

~~~
mtmail
There something similar to Hackernews for designers:
[https://www.designernews.co/](https://www.designernews.co/)

